# S. Carolina



## MantisSouth (Sep 23, 2005)

Went out looking today.. found a brown female S. Carolina. Was hoping to find a green, but this will do. I love female Carolinas.. but can't stand the males.. way too hyper, not to mention the males I have hardly ever eat and certainly won't attack anying sizable. The female I caught today on the other hand made quick work of a grasshopper nearly her size.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2005)

I like them too. But they always seem to die on me. I raised a bunch of them from the egg and not long after they molted into adults they all died. So I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 23, 2005)

The males at least, don't seem to like captivity very much. :roll: One of the males that I have now.. has been struggling so hard to reach the top of his enclosure (he's a very bad climber, don't ask me why) that it seems like he's actually declining in health..


----------



## ellroy (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you gonna let him go then?


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 23, 2005)

He ate a cricket yesterday, and one today.. and he's looking a lot better now. I decided to go out into the fields again today, because I wanted a green female S. Carolina. My girlfriend and I found one today, and strangely on the same tree that I found the brown one on the other day. There was also an ooth, but I left it.


----------



## furryscaly (Sep 24, 2005)

I see plenty of T. sinensis in this area, but hardly any S. carolina. The only three carolinas I've seen were all males and all grey. I'd love to find a female.


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 24, 2005)

Looked in the cage of my green Carolina, and saw that she had laid an ooth, looked in the cage of my brown Carolina, and saw that she had laid an ooth. Guess I'm going to have my hands full soon.


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 25, 2005)

I've never seen a mantis quite this aggressive as the brown S. Carolina I've been keeping. She's in a cage that's about a square foot. When I put a cricket in, she quickly spots it and then dashes down and grabs it. Also the other night after she had done this, I heard noises like she was scratching on the cage.. looked over and she was trying to get to the cricket running around the cage next to her. :shock:


----------

